# عن الميناء



## E.H (7 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكم 


هو جواب التعيين بياخد فتره قد ايه على ما يوصل ؟
للتعيين في القطاع العام مع العلم ان اسمي نزل في كشف المقبولين في الميناء ومكتوب انتظار جواب التعيين هيوصل بالبريد على العنوان الي مكتوب في البطاقه بعد ارسال الاوراق للقاهره ومراجعتها 

انا بعتذر اني كتبت الموضوع في قسم مختلف بس مش عارف اكتب الاستفسارات فين !

اسف على الاطاله وشكرا على الرد مقدما


----------

